# My Yoshi doesn't like to exercise!! Help!



## alexjones18 (Sep 2, 2010)

Hello everybody! I have a problem over here; my Hedgie Yoshi doesn't like his wheel, his ball, or even when he is out of the cage he doesn't walk too much! All the time he only fall asleep!, What can i do? i know exercise is important to keep them healthy.


----------



## E-Che & Tonja (Jun 30, 2010)

hedgehogs don't like the gient exersize balls, the go to the bathroom when they run and it is traped in there with tham, and the holes in tham might catch the hedgeis nails and get riped off. What kind of wheel do you have? and if he is not fat it does not matter how much he exercise.

Megan


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

How old is your hedgie? If it's a hoglet they do tend to sleep alot more.
What kind of wheel do you have?


----------



## alexjones18 (Sep 2, 2010)

Yoshi is 9 month. 
Thanks for the information about the ball! I will not put him inside again...
The wheel is about 7 inches diameter.
On the other side, when he is out of the cage at the floor he doesn't walk a lot either... Is that normal?
Thank you!


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

Yoshi needs a bigger wheel!! 12" is the standard minimum hedgie wheel.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I agree, sounds like the wheel is too small for him to run comfortably. Some other things to look at when you are getting a wheel is that it has a solid bottom, no slits or holes, no cross bar supports. Some pet store options I have seen are the flying saucers or the comfort wheels (even though I believe a member did have a hedgie recently get injured on one). I think the best wheels by far are the cake wheels though. Larry T makes an awesome one and gets a lot of positive feedback for his customer service if you are looking to but a new one.


----------



## alexjones18 (Sep 2, 2010)

OMG! :s i will get him a bigger wheel... thanks! 
Another thing, is it ok a cage about 0.80cm x 0.40cm?


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

alexjones18 said:


> OMG! :s i will get him a bigger wheel... thanks!
> Another thing, is it ok a cage about 0.80cm x 0.40cm?


ummm. do you mean .8mX.4m??

If so that's be only 2.6feetX1.3feet.... that seems a little small, as it'd only be 3.4Square feet... and I believe the minimum is 4sq ft....


----------



## E-Che & Tonja (Jun 30, 2010)

alexjones18 said:


> Yoshi is 9 month.
> Thanks for the information about the ball! I will not put him inside again...
> The wheel is about 7 inches diameter.
> On the other side, when he is out of the cage at the floor he doesn't walk a lot either... Is that normal?
> Thank you!


Ok i am glad that you are going to get biger wheel and what it needs has allready been said so i will not tuch on that. How bright is it when you have Yoshi out? sinch Hedges are nocturnal light = sleepy and dark = play, you might want to have him out in a dark room. or he could be like my girl she will sleep on me for 1-2 hrs and than run around for 20 min, than it is back to sleep :lol:


----------



## CoxMD (Apr 30, 2010)

alexjones18 said:


> OMG! :s i will get him a bigger wheel... thanks!
> Another thing, is it ok a cage about 0.80cm x 0.40cm?


Your hedgie is microscopic! LOL!

Definately get your Yoshi a bigger wheel.


----------



## alexjones18 (Sep 2, 2010)

LOL! Oopss.... 0.80 m x 0.40m...


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

Some hedgehogs can just be down right lazy, my Vera-Lee was this way. On a rare night she'd play for multiple hours, other than that, it was roughly eat, drink, play about for maybe 30 minutes to an hour, then sleep in her vacation shoe box home for the rest of the night.

Going back to a previous post, I think the one concern with a comfort wheel are the ridges on the running surface, for a hardcore runner they can kind of hurt after awhile, or at least some have observed what seemed to be a touch of swelling in the feet, as LarryT said in the conversation, kind of like running bare foot on gravel after awhile. There's of course the argument about the flying saucer about non-natural position and possible joint issues, but as said there is zero scientific evidence at this time to support that.

Best non-commerical wheel is the Carolina Storm Wheel, silent, easy to clean, adjustable, and sold by LarryT. Good customer service too, he ships them out the next day after order/payment.


----------

